# Master's Waste Management (for Mr.Willys Gasser)



## stupidsquirrels (Dec 17, 2004)

Commisioned by Mr.WillysGasser. I hope you like 'em.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow! Excellent aging.. those are some killer cars....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm diggin'm :thumbsup:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Great ,they were to clean for the job .now thay look ready to work. SS will do this to your car for 10.00 each plus shipping .check the diecast customs and the jl boards for more barn finds.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I must Say that is a new one - a Willy's Garbage truck.Between the P/U Willys that were made & the Van's,I thought I broke new ground with my Willys Woody but this is a real new & cool Idea !

Neal :dude:


----------



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

great job'


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

here are some more of SS great customs

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2195109#post2195109


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great bunch of trucks


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love the fenders on the back of the Willys, nice touch.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kool Junky looking Trucks!*

stupidsquirrels,

You out did yourself on these....Whoaah baby those are so junky looking (THAT IS A KOOL JUNKY LOOKING THOUGH). :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Had SS make a few up for me a while back and they are all Fantastic lookers also....this Dash Henry J was done just the way I wanted it to be....SS nailed it perfectly!! Thanks SS. 












coach61 said:


> Wow! Excellent aging.. those are some killer cars....


Coach these are Trucks...just saying. LOL  

After seeing these garbage trucks...changed my rims to RRR ones and gave them the PIP treatment. Thanks for the inspiration mrwillysgasser



















Going to get this brown Iron Cross made up into a water slide decal and try it out on the hood of this Henry.










Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mullets Rock!*










Joez, 

Just found this pin & it will be yours...someday. lol

Bob...zilla


----------

